
Christmas should be more commercial - mkempe
http://www.sfgate.com/opinion/openforum/article/Holiday-Food-for-Thought-Christmas-should-be-2545126.php
======
elmerfud
I can't tell of there's a bit of satire in this article or if it's serious.
Certainly there must be room for both commercialism and religion in how people
chose to celebrate? Perhaps the core problem is people dictating how others
should celebrate the holiday.

I'm an American writing this from Jakarta right now and visited the Bay Walk
Mall last night on Christmas Eve just to see what it was like. It was as gaudy
of display of Christmas commercialism as I've seen anywhere in America.
Carols, including those of the birth of Jesus, Santa was there with his elves,
displays, shows, etc...

My impression prior to coming was that this was a Muslim country and I should
"beware". So I was totally shocked at the amount of Christmas imagery at
first, but after seeing people in hijab's taking pictures with Santa, I
realize it's this horrible non-compromise narrative those with the megaphone
are espousing that's are problem. All sides seem to be doing this of late.

Let people celebrate the day how they want to, and let people have there
opinion on how to celebrate the day. The holiday is big enough for both!

